# Beware the BBQ Fork of Vengeance!



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 4, 2010)

http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/home/50196282-76/officer-suspect-knife-police.html.csp



> No nunchucks. Not a samurai sword or a  throwing star to be found. None of that foiled a veritable barbecue  ninja from defending his home Tuesday.
> Oddly enough, Unified Police Lt. Don Hutson  said, the irate White City resident armed with only a boning knife and a  grilling fork seemed to scare an intruder more than the police officer  who arrived to arrest him.
> Heres the story:
> It all began about 7:20 a.m., when a couple  living in a home in the 700 East block of 10100 South heard noise coming  from their basement. The boyfriend investigated, finding the intruder  had just entered through a window.
> ...


----------



## seasoned (Sep 4, 2010)

The home owner has more leeway then the LEO. There's a switch. The BG knew he could die and was in danger, until the cops came.


----------

